# My model S delivery was postponed the day of pick up



## Rdmd1 (12 mo ago)

Mine was delayed the day of pick up. I was to pick up my model S long range on December 31 at 5pm. I ordered it on May 4, 2021. It was postponed 3 times but on the first week of December i was given a range between December 21 and 31. I received calls and emails asking me to confirm that I still wanted it. I confirmed and the date was narrowed further between the 26th and the 31. On the 27 I spoke with the manager in Fresno, California who checked my account and told me all was good to go but because my loan was pre approved with Bank of America he said they may take a week to fund the money and they could not hold the car once it’s in. So I applied for a loan with Tesla, was approved right away. I confirmed with the manager and he said we were still on for the 31 pick up at 5pm. The day before we were still on. The same day, on the 31 I was excited that I would pick it up later that day. At noon that day, New Years eave (by the way I cancelled my plans to go to LA to be with friends) I called Tesla to ask when and how I would pay the down payment. That’s when I was informed that the day was postponed again. I argued that how is it possible to cancel the same day? Their answer was they cannot know what cars they will receive. But the same day? Five hours before pick up? They postponed again for the first week of January 2022 but that was postponed again to March. But Tesla says it will likely be in January. We are January 18 and still nothing. Since then I found out several people ordered after me and received the vehicle months ago. The same car with the same options. There are only two possibilities here. Either they are selling the car to someone offering more money or Tesla is highly disorganized. There cannot be any other reason. Postponing the day of pick up, after I called to confirmed. They did not even call me. What’s up with that?


----------



## XclusivemodelS (11 mo ago)

I’m in same boat white on white long range ordered June 21 to be honest I think delay is it’s new tail and headlights ambient lights and now airbag horn all things that was supposed to happen from the beginning but guess will blame supply chain so I’m in hops wait will be worth it


----------



## XclusivemodelS (11 mo ago)

XclusivemodelS said:


> I'm in same boat white on white long range ordered June 21 to be honest I think delay is it's new tail and headlights ambient lights and now airbag horn all things that was supposed to happen from the beginning but guess will blame supply chain so I'm in hops wait will be worth it


Oh yeah and my new date is now may 27 I hope good things really comes to those who wait


----------

